# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  پیشنهاد برای دیپ مجددی ها

## M.M.B

سلام دوستان!

اول از همه بگم من برای دیپ مجدد انسانی اقدام کردم و شهریور هم برخی امتحانات رو دادم! بقیشم گذاشتم واسه ی دی!

حالا می خوام یه چیزی بگم!

یه بو هایی داره میاد که به احتمال 40 درصد طرح ترمیم معدل اجرا بشه همین دی ماه! حالا ما ها که وسطای راه دیپ مجدد هستیم باید چیکار کنیم؟

من بهتون میگم! دوستان مطمئنا اگر ترمیم تصویب شه خیلی بهتر از دیپ مجدده!
شما اگه تو طرح ترمیم شرکت کنی و یه نمره خوب بگیری و 25 درصد کنکور رو بگیری ( حالا نه همش رو) سر جلسه کنکور کارت خیلی راحت تره! اما با دیپ مجدد و کمتر کردن تاثیر معدل سر جلسه کنکور کارت سخت تره! البته اینم بگم ها که اگر تاثیر معدل داشته باشی و معدلت خراب باشه که دیگه کارت زاره!

پس برای جبران معدل پایین بهترین راه ها رو می نویسم!

1- ترمیم معدل! ( درسته تصویب نشده اما اگه شد) شما میری یه نمره خوب میگیری و زحمت خودتو سر جلسه کنکور کم می کنی! تاثیر معدل هم که دوستان کارنامه های رتبه های برتر رو ببینن خواهند دید همشون معدل 19 به بالا دارن. 

2- دیپ مجدد! فعلا بهترین راهه!( در صورت عدم تصویب ترمیم) چون می تونی تاثیر رو از بین ببری! ولی کنکور رو باید بهتر بدی.

3- زدن تست بیشتر ! این راه اصلن پیشنهاد نمیشه! چون بعضی افراد و مشاورین فقط جهت دادن انگیزه این رو میگن و میخوان کاری کنن شما گذشته رو فراموش کرده و به اینده امیدوار بشی! نیتشون بد نیست اما راهنمایی اشتباهیه!


خوب حالا طرف حسابم دیپ مجددیاست!

دوستان من دقیق نمی دونم تا کی فرصت ثبت نام هست برای دیپ مجدد ! اما یکی از دوستان گفتن تا اذر یا ابان! شما این دو ماه رو دندون رو جیگر بذارین و مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام نکنید! کمی صبر کنید . احتمال تصویب ترمیم کمه! اما واقعا اگه تصویب بشه 100 برابر بهتر از دیپ مجدده! ( من خودم دیپ مجدد دارم میگیرم! این حرف رو یه غریبه بهتون نمیزنه) پس صبر کنیم! اگر تا ابان یا اذر تصویب نشد برین مدرسه و با خیال راحت ثبت نام کنید! و اینو بدونید از خیلی از کنکور های معدل پایین جلو زدین! فقط میمونه سر جلسه کنکور تا از معدل بالا ها هم جلو بزنید.

موفق باشید

----------


## Dr.Younes

من کاملا مخالفم با حرفی که شما زدی...

ببین اینو همه میدونن که کنکور سخت تر از امتحان نهاییه بهتر بگم : درصد بالا گرفتن تو کنکور سخت تر از نمره 20 گرفتن تو نهاییه پس برا رتبه های خوب (3 رقمی یا حتی زیر 3000) همیشه تراز کنکور بالاتر از تراز نمره نهاییه
پس حتی نمره 20 نهایی هم تراز کنکورو پایین میاره و تاثیر منفی داره حالا هرچی درصد تاثیر معدل بیشتر باشه تاثیر منفیه بیشتره...

با این اوضاع دیپلم مجدد که تاثرش کمتره و برا درسایی مثل زیست اصلا تاثیر نداره خیلی بهتر از ترمیم معدله... درضمن تو ترمیم معدل 90 درصد برای 20 امتحان میدن و نمیشه تراز ازش گرفت

----------


## M.M.B

داداش منم تو همین انجمن هستم و مطالب رو می خونم!

اره این مطلب رو هم شنیدم که توی همین انجمن هم بار ها و بار ها بحث شد و گفته شد معدل 20 هم حتی تاثیر منفی داره! 
بله درسته! وقتی با فرمول ها و چیزای موجود حساب می کنیم یه همچین چیزی بدست میاد! اما تجربه چیز دیگری نشون داده! شما کافیه کار نامه های کنکور و نهایی بچه ها رو نگاه کنی! می بینی که این تاثیر منفی که میگن معدل 20 داره صد درصد وجود نداره!

شما میگی 90 درصد ترمیم معدلیا ( حالا اگه تصویب بشه) برای 20 می جنگن! خوب حالا واقعا کیا 20 می گیرن؟ اگه همه 20 بگیرن نه به کسی ضرر میرسه نه سود! چون بر حسب تراز محاسبه میشه و اون جمعیت زیادی که 20 گرفتن نه سود می کنن و نه تاثیر منفی می بینن! اما اونایی که نمره پایین دارن بد جور ضرر می کنن!

محاسبه ی تراز نهایی و خود کنکور فرمول های خاصی داره و تراز نهایی رو تو 25 درصد حساب می کنند! این واقعا دارم میگم یه چیز غلطیه که شما فکر کنی معدل 20 تاثیر منفی داره!
مثل خیلی دیگه از شایعات که می پیچه و همه فکر می کنن اره این درسته بعد می بینن نه خیر! من کسایی رو دیدم که معدل 19.46 داشتن و با وجود درصد های متوسط رو به پایین کنکور یه رتبه ی عالی اوردن و نه تنها تاثیر منفی نبوده بلکه فوق مثبت بوده!

تاثیر منفی معدل 20 باور غلط این روز های دانش آموزان....

----------


## drmoslem

ترمیم معدل یه بچه هم میدونه انگار عملا دارن کاغذ بازی الکی میکنن و میشه مثل اینکه قبلا معدل تاثیر نداشت چون مطمئن باش همه میرن دنبالش و عملا معدل هیچ کاری رو انجام نمیده برای بیشتر افراد و کسی که تصویب کنه بهتره اصلا تاثیر معدل رو بر داره اگه بر نداره به این فرد هر صفتی رو بگی حقشه چون این فرد لایق تصمیم گیری در مورد این مسائل نیست

----------


## M.M.B

تا حدودی حق با شماست.

اما برای تاثیر معدل باید یه راه جبرانی باشه! حالا این مسئولین محترم بعد چد سال و بدبخت شدن n تعداد دانش اموز خوب ولی با معدل خراب تصمیم به تصویب این طرح گرفتن! 

در مورد اینکه همه اقدام می کنن شکی نیس! اما شاید به قدری سخت طرح بشه سوالات که بازم نمرات کسی تغییر نکنه!

اما وجود همچین طرحی با وجود تاثیر معدل واجبه!

----------


## Amin 95

> سلام دوستان!
> 
> اول از همه بگم من برای دیپ مجدد انسانی اقدام کردم و شهریور هم برخی امتحانات رو دادم! بقیشم گذاشتم واسه ی دی!
> 
> حالا می خوام یه چیزی بگم!
> 
> یه بو هایی داره میاد که به احتمال 40 درصد طرح ترمیم معدل اجرا بشه همین دی ماه! حالا ما ها که وسطای راه دیپ مجدد هستیم باید چیکار کنیم؟
> 
> من بهتون میگم! دوستان مطمئنا اگر ترمیم تصویب شه خیلی بهتر از دیپ مجدده!
> ...


شما به همون دیپ مجدد بچسب اینا خودشونو بکشن حداکثر برای 96 ای ها جور میکنن طرح ترمیم رو 

چون باید بستر سازی های لازم و هماهنگی های بایسته و تعامل سنجش وآموزش و پرورش اجرایی بشه که زمان بره و بالای 90 درصد امسال شدنی نیست پس کار نصفتو تموم کن کار را که کرد آن که تمام کرد

تازه اگر به هر دلیلی خراب کردی امتحانتو تو ترمیم میدونی چه فاجعه ای میشه

مثلا اگه بری و هر درس انسانی 10 بگیری چون 6 درصد اونم چند درس خاصه آن چنان تاثیر منفی نداره ولی اگه تو ترمیم خراب کنی با تاثیر 25 درصدی مواجهی که واویلاست

یه کارنامه مشاورم نشون داد که همه اختصاصی ها و عمومی هاش بالاتر بود ولی چون معدلش 15 و خورده ای بود شده بود 1400 منطقه ولی اون یکی به خاطر معدل 19.70 شده بود 500

تاثیر معدل با دیپ مجدد ریسک کمتری داره

----------


## khaan

> 3- زدن تست بیشتر ! این راه اصلن پیشنهاد نمیشه! چون بعضی افراد و مشاورین  فقط جهت دادن انگیزه این رو میگن و میخوان کاری کنن شما گذشته رو فراموش  کرده و به اینده امیدوار بشی! نیتشون بد نیست اما راهنمایی اشتباهیه!


کاملا درسته مشاور ها اینو از روی نادانی میگن چون به تاثیر واقعی معدل اشراف ندارن.
البته کسی در حد دو رقمی بتونه تست بزنه حتما قبول میشه .

----------


## Ritalin

> شما به همون دیپ مجدد بچسب اینا خودشونو بکشن حداکثر برای 96 ای ها جور میکنن طرح ترمیم رو 
> 
> چون باید بستر سازی های لازم و هماهنگی های بایسته و تعامل سنجش وآموزش و پرورش اجرایی بشه که زمان بره و بالای 90 درصد امسال شدنی نیست پس کار نصفتو تموم کن کار را که کرد آن که تمام کرد
> 
> تازه اگر به هر دلیلی خراب کردی امتحانتو تو ترمیم میدونی چه فاجعه ای میشه
> 
> مثلا اگه بری و هر درس انسانی 10 بگیری چون 6 درصد اونم چند درس خاصه آن چنان تاثیر منفی نداره ولی اگه تو ترمیم خراب کنی با تاثیر 25 درصدی مواجهی که واویلاست
> 
> یه کارنامه مشاورم نشون داد که همه اختصاصی ها و عمومی هاش بالاتر بود ولی چون معدلش 15 و خورده ای بود شده بود 1400 منطقه ولی اون یکی به خاطر معدل 19.70 شده بود 500
> ...


ولی من شنیدم هر کدوم از نمرات بهتر باشه همون تاثیر میدن یعنی یکی نمره قبلش ۱۹ وامتحان میشه ۱۸ همون ۱۹ حساب میکنن هرچند فکر کنم بعید باشه همچین چیزی 
منم دیپلم مجددم انسانی نصفه اس گفتن صبر کنم اگه ترمیم تصویب شد برم سراغ ترمیم چون تفاوت کد دیپلم و پیش میترسم مشكل ساز باشه

----------


## M.M.B

> ولی من شنیدم هر کدوم از نمرات بهتر باشه همون تاثیر میدن یعنی یکی نمره قبلش ۱۹ وامتحان میشه ۱۸ همون ۱۹ حساب میکنن هرچند فکر کنم بعید باشه همچین چیزی 
> منم دیپلم مجددم انسانی نصفه اس گفتن صبر کنم اگه ترمیم تصویب شد برم سراغ ترمیم چون تفاوت کد دیپلم و پیش میترسم مشكل ساز باشه





به نکته ی خیلی خوبی اشاره کردی!

من از همین الانم برای همون کد سوابق تحصیلی استرس دارم! اخه دیپ انسانی با چهارم ریاضی دارم می خونم! خوب می ترسم بگن که نمیشه! باید حتما دیپ با چهارم رشته اش یکی باشه!

----------


## Ritalin

> به نکته ی خیلی خوبی اشاره کردی!
> 
> من از همین الانم برای همون کد سوابق تحصیلی استرس دارم! اخه دیپ انسانی با چهارم ریاضی دارم می خونم! خوب می ترسم بگن که نمیشه! باید حتما دیپ با چهارم رشته اش یکی باشه!


اره مکافاتی میشه دوباره بیفتیم رد درسای بیربط انسانی اونم از نوع سال چهارم
فقط خدا کنه تا دی اجرایی بشه که دیگه دیپ مجدد نیاز نباشه

----------


## Egotist

> سلام دوستان!
> 
> اول از همه بگم من برای دیپ مجدد انسانی اقدام کردم و شهریور هم برخی امتحانات رو دادم! بقیشم گذاشتم واسه ی دی!
> 
> حالا می خوام یه چیزی بگم!
> 
> یه بو هایی داره میاد که به احتمال 40 درصد طرح ترمیم معدل اجرا بشه همین دی ماه! حالا ما ها که وسطای راه دیپ مجدد هستیم باید چیکار کنیم؟
> 
> من بهتون میگم! دوستان مطمئنا اگر ترمیم تصویب شه خیلی بهتر از دیپ مجدده!
> ...



اصلا از تاثیر معدل روی کنکور هیچ اطلاعی ندرای گل پسر

حتی اونیکه معدلش 20 هس یه ترازی کسر میشه ازش

بهترین کار کم کردن تاثیره معدله  :Yahoo (1):  حتی دیپ مجدد بازم بهتره از  ترمیم معدل !

در ضمن به امسال نمیرسه ترمیم معدل !

مجبوری مگ وقتی چیزی نمیدونی بیای ب ملت پیشنهاد بدی ؟

عجبا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M.M.B

> اصلا از تاثیر معدل روی کنکور هیچ اطلاعی ندرای گل پسر
> 
> حتی اونیکه معدلش 20 هس یه ترازی کسر میشه ازش
> 
> بهترین کار کم کردن تاثیره معدله  حتی دیپ مجدد بازم بهتره از  ترمیم معدل !
> 
> در ضمن به امسال نمیرسه ترمیم معدل !
> 
> مجبوری مگ وقتی چیزی نمیدونی بیای ب ملت پیشنهاد بدی ؟
> ...




داداش گل خودم! اینی که شما میگی معدل 20 هم تراز کنکور کم می کنه و تاثیر منفی داره یه شایعه است! هنوز ثابت نشده!

اصن شما اگه فقط یکم فکر کنی! خواهی دید که خیلی احمقانه است! تاثیر معدل بزارن و بعدش بالاترین نمره رو بگیری ترازت رو کم کنه! اخه یعنی چی؟

شما مثل اینکه اصلن کارنامه ی کنکوری ها رو ندیدی! تا اونجایی که من این همه کارنامه دیدم تمامی رتبه های خوب که من دیدم اکثرا معدل بالای 19 داشتن! ( البت معدل پایین با درصدای تخیلی هم دیدم)

دیگه بیاین یه چیزی بگین که روش فکر کردین یا جایی ثابت شده! تجربه ثابت کرده که معدل 20 تاثیر منفی نداره!! اصن اینی که شما میگی خودش معلومه چرت و پرت! حداقل بگی معدل بالا 19 تاثیر منفی داره باز ادم تو فکر فرو میره! اما شما اومدی بالاترین حد معدل که یک نفر می تونه بگیره رو گفتی و میگی تاثیر منفی میزاره! 

پس شما هم بیا بگو اگه همه ی درصدای کنکور رو 100 بزنی تاثیر منفی داره! 

نه دیگه! یکم فکر کن! تراز معدل و تراز درصدای کنکور با فرمول حساب میشه!

نه به اون مشاورای ... که میگن معدل 10 رو میشه با چهار تا تست جبران کرد
نه به شما که میگین معدل 20 تاثیر منفی داره!

در ضمن من نگفتم برین ترمیم دیپ مجدد رو ول کنید! چیزی که هنوز تصویب نشده رو پیشنهاد  ندارم! گفتم اگه تصویب شد مطمئنا بهتر از دیپ مجدده!

اصلن شما که خودتو عقل کل می دونی به حرف من و دیگران گوش نکن! ترمیم هم تصویب شد شما برو دیپ مجددتو بگیر!

خواهیم دید که ترمیم تصویب بشه شما جزو اولین نفرات صف هستید.

----------


## Egotist

> داداش گل خودم! اینی که شما میگی معدل 20 هم تراز کنکور کم می کنه و تاثیر منفی داره یه شایعه است! هنوز ثابت نشده!
> 
> اصن شما اگه فقط یکم فکر کنی! خواهی دید که خیلی احمقانه است! تاثیر معدل بزارن و بعدش بالاترین نمره رو بگیری ترازت رو کم کنه! اخه یعنی چی؟
> 
> شما مثل اینکه اصلن کارنامه ی کنکوری ها رو ندیدی! تا اونجایی که من این همه کارنامه دیدم تمامی رتبه های خوب که من دیدم اکثرا معدل بالای 19 داشتن! ( البت معدل پایین با درصدای تخیلی هم دیدم)
> 
> دیگه بیاین یه چیزی بگین که روش فکر کردین یا جایی ثابت شده! تجربه ثابت کرده که معدل 20 تاثیر منفی نداره!! اصن اینی که شما میگی خودش معلومه چرت و پرت! حداقل بگی معدل بالا 19 تاثیر منفی داره باز ادم تو فکر فرو میره! اما شما اومدی بالاترین حد معدل که یک نفر می تونه بگیره رو گفتی و میگی تاثیر منفی میزاره! 
> 
> پس شما هم بیا بگو اگه همه ی درصدای کنکور رو 100 بزنی تاثیر منفی داره! 
> ...


 @daniad

بیا ب این ثابت کن بحث ترازه  :Yahoo (21): 

چرا بعضیا در مقابل فهمیدن مقاومت میکنن؟! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M.M.B

> @daniad
> 
> بیا ب این ثابت کن بحث ترازه 
> 
> چرا بعضیا در مقابل فهمیدن مقاومت میکنن؟!




مگه من میگم بحث فلانه؟ منم میدونم بحث ترازه! شما برو اول ببین تراز خودش چه جوری حساب میشه!

من نمی خوام بحث و جنجال کنم. فقط دارم میگم بحث یه جورایی بو داره! نمیشه که معدل 20 تاثیر منفی داشته باشه و معدل 15 مثلا تاثیر نداشته باشه بعد یهو معدل 10 بیاد تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه! خوب اگه معدل 20 تاثیر منفی داره پس معدل 10 چه تاثیری داره؟

حالا یه مسئله ای! اینا رو مورد 25 درصد قطعی نهای سومه! شما در مورد 5 درصد پیش چه نظری داری؟ چون تاثیر مثبته فقط امسال! پس یعنی تو 4 تاش رو 20 هم بگیری بازم هیچ تاثیری نداره؟

من بحثم اینه معدل 20 بالاترین تراز رو داره! درصد 100 هم بالاترین تراز! حالا یه فردی تو یه درسی 20 گرفته و درصد کنکورش هم 80 درصده! حالا تراز معدل با تراز درصد جمع میشه( با شرط 25معدل و 75درصد)

من دیگه با شما بحثی ندارم! اگر کسی رو داری که یاد داره اثبات کنه بگو بیاد. شما فقط یاد داری 2 تا شکلک بکشی و جنجال راه بندازی

----------


## daniad

> @daniad
> 
> بیا ب این ثابت کن بحث ترازه 
> 
> چرا بعضیا در مقابل فهمیدن مقاومت میکنن؟!


اومدم 
فهمیدی به منم بگو :/



> سلام دوستان!
> 
> اول از همه بگم من برای دیپ مجدد انسانی اقدام کردم و شهریور هم برخی امتحانات رو دادم! بقیشم گذاشتم واسه ی دی!
> 
> حالا می خوام یه چیزی بگم!
> 
> یه بو هایی داره میاد که به احتمال 40 درصد طرح ترمیم معدل اجرا بشه همین دی ماه! حالا ما ها که وسطای راه دیپ مجدد هستیم باید چیکار کنیم؟
> 
> من بهتون میگم! دوستان مطمئنا اگر ترمیم تصویب شه خیلی بهتر از دیپ مجدده!
> ...






> داداش گل خودم! اینی که شما میگی معدل 20 هم تراز کنکور کم می کنه و تاثیر منفی داره یه شایعه است! هنوز ثابت نشده!
> 
> اصن شما اگه فقط یکم فکر کنی! خواهی دید که خیلی احمقانه است! تاثیر معدل بزارن و بعدش بالاترین نمره رو بگیری ترازت رو کم کنه! اخه یعنی چی؟
> 
> شما مثل اینکه اصلن کارنامه ی کنکوری ها رو ندیدی! تا اونجایی که من این همه کارنامه دیدم تمامی رتبه های خوب که من دیدم اکثرا معدل بالای 19 داشتن! ( البت معدل پایین با درصدای تخیلی هم دیدم)
> 
> دیگه بیاین یه چیزی بگین که روش فکر کردین یا جایی ثابت شده! تجربه ثابت کرده که معدل 20 تاثیر منفی نداره!! اصن اینی که شما میگی خودش معلومه چرت و پرت! حداقل بگی معدل بالا 19 تاثیر منفی داره باز ادم تو فکر فرو میره! اما شما اومدی بالاترین حد معدل که یک نفر می تونه بگیره رو گفتی و میگی تاثیر منفی میزاره! 
> 
> پس شما هم بیا بگو اگه همه ی درصدای کنکور رو 100 بزنی تاثیر منفی داره! 
> ...


ببین یه چیزی هست که باید در نظر بگیری 
طبق چیزی که سنجش نوشته معدل 20 ام برای درصدای بالا تاثیر منفی داره 
ولی از اونجاییکه دیگه بالا تر از 20 نداریم و رتبه های برتر اکثریت قاطع معدل 19-20 اند 
خوب دیگه فرق زیادی اینجا پیش نمیاد بینشون چون همشون منفی میخورن 
ولی  اگه یه نفر درصد بالا بزنه و تاثیر معدل نداشته باشه یا مثلا تاثیرش کم  باشه مثل دیپ انسانی و کنکور ریاضی/ تجربی اونوقت با زدن درصد بالا از  رقیبایی که معدل 20 با تاثیر 25% دارند بیشتر میشه 
پس این که شما میگی ترمیم بهتره چون 25% عه فک نمیکنم درست باشه 
ولی با 3 موافقم (ایهام لطیف  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## daniad

پیشنهاد من اینه که برای دی ماه حتما از الان اقدام کنید و دیپ مجدد بگیرید 
چون دی امتحان دادن خیلی بهتر از حرداد امتخان دادنه اونم 10 امتحان تشریحی (احتمالا سخت ) برای نمره 20 عه 
و اینکه اگه الان امتحان دادین نهایتا یکی دو درس رو بلفرض اگه خراب کردین همونا رو فقط خرداد ماه ترمیم بدین (به فرض اینکه ترمیم برای خرداد ماه اجرا شه ) 
این بنظرم ایده آل ترین راهه چون هم راه جبران دارین هم خیالتون راحته 

من همین چند دقیقه پیش از مدرسه بزرگسالان اومدم بالاخره بعد از یه پروسه ی اعصاب خورد کن  :Yahoo (21):  و سر کله زدن تو 5  6  تا مدرسه و اداره مختلف با یه مشت بی سواد دیگه امروز کارای ثبت نامم اوکی شد و فقط باید فردا 42 ت واریز کنم به شماره حساب مدرسه و برم ثبت نام نهایی 
خیلی خوشهالم  :Yahoo (4):   @_Rasul_ @Parloo @angel@staar @@milad65 @ @zn.d
@_sheida @SanliTa @milad 22

----------


## M.M.B

> پیشنهاد من اینه که برای دی ماه حتما از الان اقدام کنید و دیپ مجدد بگیرید 
> چون دی امتحان دادن خیلی بهتر از حرداد امتخان دادنه اونم 10 امتحان تشریحی (احتمالا سخت ) برای نمره 20 عه 
> و اینکه اگه الان امتحان دادین نهایتا یکی دو درس رو بلفرض اگه خراب کردین همونا رو فقط خرداد ماه ترمیم بدین (به فرض اینکه ترمیم برای خرداد ماه اجرا شه ) 
> این بنظرم ایده آل ترین راهه چون هم راه جبران دارین هم خیالتون راحته 
> 
> من همین چند دقیقه پیش از مدرسه بزرگسالان اومدم بالاخره بعد از یه پروسه ی اعصاب خورد کن  و سر کله زدن تو 5 6 تا مدرسه و اداره مختلف با یه مشت بی سواد دیگه امروز کارای ثبت نامم اوکی شد و فقط باید فردا 42 ت واریز کنم به شماره حساب مدرسه و برم ثبت نام نهایی 
> خیلی خوشهالم  @_Rasul_ @Parloo @angel@staar @@milad65 @ @zn.d
> @_sheida @SanliTa @milad 22






خوب ایشالله مبارک باشه!


با ارزوی موفقیت

----------


## moez

> دوستان من دقیق نمی دونم تا کی فرصت ثبت نام هست برای دیپ مجدد ! اما یکی از دوستان گفتن تا اذر یا ابان! شما این دو ماه رو دندون رو جیگر بذارین و مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام نکنید! کمی صبر کنید . احتمال تصویب ترمیم کمه! اما واقعا اگه تصویب بشه 100 برابر بهتر از دیپ مجدده! ( من خودم دیپ مجدد دارم میگیرم! این حرف رو یه غریبه بهتون نمیزنه) پس صبر کنیم! اگر تا ابان یا اذر تصویب نشد برین مدرسه و با خیال راحت ثبت نام کنید! و اینو بدونید از خیلی از کنکور های معدل پایین جلو زدین! فقط میمونه سر جلسه کنکور تا از معدل بالا ها هم جلو بزنید.
> 
> موفق باشید


به نظر من دیبلم مجدد رو بگیریم و معطل نکنیم اگه ترمیم به دیماه رسید اونوقت رشته اصلیمونو ترمیم میکنیم

----------


## Egotist

> مگه من میگم بحث فلانه؟ منم میدونم بحث ترازه! شما برو اول ببین تراز خودش چه جوری حساب میشه!
> 
> من نمی خوام بحث و جنجال کنم. فقط دارم میگم بحث یه جورایی بو داره! نمیشه که معدل 20 تاثیر منفی داشته باشه و معدل 15 مثلا تاثیر نداشته باشه بعد یهو معدل 10 بیاد تاثیر مثبت داشته باشه! خوب اگه معدل 20 تاثیر منفی داره پس معدل 10 چه تاثیری داره؟
> 
> حالا یه مسئله ای! اینا رو مورد 25 درصد قطعی نهای سومه! شما در مورد 5 درصد پیش چه نظری داری؟ چون تاثیر مثبته فقط امسال! پس یعنی تو 4 تاش رو 20 هم بگیری بازم هیچ تاثیری نداره؟
> 
> من بحثم اینه معدل 20 بالاترین تراز رو داره! درصد 100 هم بالاترین تراز! حالا یه فردی تو یه درسی 20 گرفته و درصد کنکورش هم 80 درصده! حالا تراز معدل با تراز درصد جمع میشه( با شرط 25معدل و 75درصد)
> 
> من دیگه با شما بحثی ندارم! اگر کسی رو داری که یاد داره اثبات کنه بگو بیاد. شما فقط یاد داری 2 تا شکلک بکشی و جنجال راه بندازی



گل پسر

خیلی نــــــرم دارم بهت میگم اطلاعاتی که داری میدی اشتباه س ،

خیلی قبلا در این مورد بحث شده برو تایپیک های مربوطه بخون

بعد شما در جواب میای 30 خط مینویسی  :Yahoo (21): 

من اگه حوصله خوندن این 30 خط توضیحات اشتباه شما داشتم ، میرفتم رو کنکورم سرمایه گذاری میکردم  :Yahoo (21): 

لــُپ کلام اینه هر کاری دوست دارین بکنین ؛ فقط تاثیر معدل کم کنین هر طور که راحت ترین .

----------


## M.M.B

> گل پسر
> 
> خیلی نــــــرم دارم بهت میگم اطلاعاتی که داری میدی اشتباه س ،
> 
> خیلی قبلا در این مورد بحث شده برو تایپیک های مربوطه بخون
> 
> بعد شما در جواب میای 30 خط مینویسی 
> 
> من اگه حوصله خوندن این 30 خط توضیحات اشتباه شما داشتم ، میرفتم رو کنکورم سرمایه گذاری میکردم 
> ...


 :Yahoo (3):

----------


## idealist

> ببین یه چیزی هست که باید در نظر بگیری 
> طبق چیزی که سنجش نوشته معدل 20 ام برای درصدای بالا تاثیر منفی داره 
> ولی از اونجاییکه دیگه بالا تر از 20 نداریم و رتبه های برتر اکثریت قاطع معدل 19-20 اند 
> خوب دیگه فرق زیادی اینجا پیش نمیاد بینشون چون همشون منفی میخورن 
> ولی  اگه یه نفر درصد بالا بزنه و تاثیر معدل نداشته باشه یا مثلا تاثیرش کم  باشه مثل دیپ انسانی و کنکور ریاضی/ تجربی اونوقت با زدن درصد بالا از  رقیبایی که معدل 20 با تاثیر 25% دارند بیشتر میشه 
> پس این که شما میگی ترمیم بهتره چون 25% عه فک نمیکنم درست باشه 
> ولی با 3 موافقم (ایهام لطیف )


*این تصور که معدل 20 هم تراز رو پایین میکشه بر مبنای امار و اطلاعاتی که سازمان سنجش منتشر کرده در شما شکل گرفته. تا حدودی هم حق با شماست ، اگه بخایم دو دو تا چهار تا حساب کنیم خب کسی که زیست رو 100 میزنه تراز کنکورش میشه 15 هزار ، اگه نمره زیستش هم 20 باشه ، وقتی تراز و معدل با هم جمع میشه و تقسیم میشه ، تراز فرد میاد پایین چون تراز نمره نهایی20 خیلی پایین تر از تراز 100 تو کنکوره ، اما اگه تاثیر معدل نداشته باشه فقط همون تراز 100 کنکورش میمونه و بنابر این نمره تراز کسی که نمره ش 20 هست و 100 زده ، میشه در حد تراز کسی که تاثیر معدل نداره و زیست رو 70 زده!! اما یه لحظه فکر کنید ، اگه اینجوری بود یه نفر که دیپلمه سال قبل از 84 باشه یا دیپلم انسانی داشته باشه با میانگین درصد 70 رتیه یک کشور میشه ، اصلا به لحاظ منطقی ممکنه چنین چیزی؟! مطمئن باش سنجش تراز کسایی که تاثیر معدل ندارن رو در یه ضریبی ضرب میکنه تا این مشکل پیش نیاد*

----------


## Egotist

> *این تصور که معدل 20 هم تراز رو پایین میکشه بر مبنای امار و اطلاعاتی که سازمان سنجش منتشر کرده در شما شکل گرفته. تا حدودی هم حق با شماست ، اگه بخایم دو دو تا چهار تا حساب کنیم خب کسی که زیست رو 100 میزنه تراز کنکورش میشه 15 هزار ، اگه نمره زیستش هم 20 باشه ، وقتی تراز و معدل با هم جمع میشه و تقسیم میشه ، تراز فرد میاد پایین چون تراز نمره نهایی20 خیلی پایین تر از تراز 100 تو کنکوره ، اما اگه تاثیر معدل نداشته باشه فقط همون تراز 100 کنکورش میمونه و بنابر این نمره تراز کسی که نمره ش 20 هست و 100 زده ، میشه در حد تراز کسی که تاثیر معدل نداره و زیست رو 70 زده!! اما یه لحظه فکر کنید ، اگه اینجوری بود یه نفر که دیپلمه سال قبل از 84 باشه یا دیپلم انسانی داشته باشه با میانگین درصد 70 رتیه یک کشور میشه ، اصلا به لحاظ منطقی ممکنه چنین چیزی؟! مطمئن باش سنجش تراز کسایی که تاثیر معدل ندارن رو در یه ضریبی ضرب میکنه تا این مشکل پیش نیاد*


یه تایپیکی بود صبح روزی که کارنامه ها اومد زده شد

یه خانومی با درصدای خیلی خیلی ساده و دیپلم سال 81 ، رتبه 1500 آوردن

بعد ی بنده خدایی با همون درصدا و معدل 18  حدود 3000 آورده بود

همون تایپیک ببینی و کارنامه چند نفر که دیپلم قبل 84 دارن ببینی ، همچی دستت میاد

----------


## idealist

> یه تایپیکی بود صبح روزی که کارنامه ها اومد زده شد
> 
> یه خانومی با درصدای خیلی خیلی ساده و دیپلم سال 81 ، رتبه 1500 آوردن
> 
> بعد ی بنده خدایی با همون درصدا و معدل 18  حدود 3000 آورده بود
> 
> همون تایپیک ببینی و کارنامه چند نفر که دیپلم قبل 84 دارن ببینی ، همچی دستت میاد


*فک میکنم برای کسی که معدل نداره 20 در نظر گرفته میشه*

----------


## Egotist

> *فک میکنم برای کسی که معدل نداره 20 در نظر گرفته میشه*



کسیکه ک معدل نداره ؛ یه قدم جلوتره از معدل 20 .

سنجش از 88 ب بعد خواست کنکور با عدالت تر برگذار کنه ، گند زد فقط

----------


## idealist

> کسیکه ک معدل نداره ؛ یه قدم جلوتره از معدل 20 .
> 
> سنجش از 88 ب بعد خواست کنکور با عدالت تر برگذار کنه ، گند زد فقط


*تقصیر سنجش نیست. سازمان سنجش خودشم متنفره از این وضع.*

----------


## Egotist

> *تقصیر سنجش نیست. سازمان سنجش خودشم متنفره از این وضع.*



سنجش - مجلس - آموزش پرورش -  یا هر ارگان دیگه ای

دودش تو چشم ماست فقط 

!

ی نمونه از دیپلم قبل 84 الان یادم اومد ، میزارم که شاهد گفته هام باشه .

این کارنامه سروش معینی هست تو کنکور 94

ایشون دیپلم قبل 84 دارن




تو سایتشون گذاشته بودن .

خوب همچیز واضحه دیگه !

اگه طرف با معدل 20 که نه ، با معدل 30 هم اینطوری کنکور میداد عمرا 1600 بیاره .

با زیست 0 و شیمی10 !

----------


## idealist

> سنجش - مجلس - آموزش پرورش -  یا هر ارگان دیگه ای
> 
> دودش تو چشم ماست فقط 
> 
> !
> 
> ی نمونه از دیپلم قبل 84 الان یادم اومد ، میزارم که شاهد گفته هام باشه .
> 
> این کارنامه سروش معینی هست تو کنکور 94
> ...


*اتفاقا رتبه سروش کاملا منطقیه ! ترازی که ریاضی 86 میده رو (بخاطر انحراف معیار زیادش) میشه با زیست بالای 90 مقایسه کرد !
شما الان همین کارنامه رو تو تخمین رتبه قلمچی وارد کنی همین حدود میده.*

----------


## Egotist

> *اتفاقا رتبه سروش کاملا منطقیه ! ترازی که ریاضی 86 میده رو (بخاطر انحراف معیار زیادش) میشه با زیست بالای 90 مقایسه کرد !
> شما الان همین کارنامه رو تو تخمین رتبه قلمچی وارد کنی همین حدود میده.*



کانون برحسب کنکور 93 حساب میکنه

الان تو گزینه 2 زدم

نتیجه اش این شد 



منکه از خدامه تفاوت ما با دیپلمه های قبل 84  به این شکل نباشه

اما باید قبول کرد دیگه

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام دوستان!
> 
> اول از همه بگم من برای دیپ مجدد انسانی اقدام کردم و شهریور هم برخی امتحانات رو دادم! بقیشم گذاشتم واسه ی دی!
> 
> حالا می خوام یه چیزی بگم!
> 
> یه بو هایی داره میاد که به احتمال 40 درصد طرح ترمیم معدل اجرا بشه همین دی ماه! حالا ما ها که وسطای راه دیپ مجدد هستیم باید چیکار کنیم؟
> 
> من بهتون میگم! دوستان مطمئنا اگر ترمیم تصویب شه خیلی بهتر از دیپ مجدده!
> ...


توکلی مشاور سازمان سنجش گفته که امسال اجرایی نمیشه

----------


## idealist

> کانون برحسب کنکور 93 حساب میکنه
> 
> الان تو گزینه 2 زدم
> 
> نتیجه اش این شد 
> 
> 
> 
> منکه از خدامه تفاوت ما با دیپلمه های قبل 84  به این شکل نباشه
> ...


*من الان درصدای دوستم که امسال 1400 منطقه دو شده رو توی تخمین رتبه گزینه 2 زدم رتبه 3500 تا 4000 داد
به هر حال بیخیال...*

----------


## zahraajodi73

دوستان به کمکتون نیاز دارم......معدل نهایی سال 90 من 16 هست  و بابت این معدلم نگرانم.امکان دیپلم مجدد هم ندارم چون الان دانشجو هستم و دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم و کسی نمیدونه ...من با این معدل باید قید دانشگاه خوب تو تهرانو بزنم.؟؟؟اگ درصدام حدود 70 و 80 بشه چی؟؟؟ممنون میشم کسی راهنماییم کنه 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## zahraajodi73

و اگر کسی رو میشناسید که تو کنکور 94 با همچین معدلی تونسته باشه به رتبه دو رقمی و یا 3 رقمی تا حدود 300 رسیده باشه ،معرفیشون کنید ....خدایا خودت به دادمون برس 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## idealist

> دوستان به کمکتون نیاز دارم......معدل نهایی سال 90 من 16 هست  و بابت این معدلم نگرانم.امکان دیپلم مجدد هم ندارم چون الان دانشجو هستم و دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم و کسی نمیدونه ...من با این معدل باید قید دانشگاه خوب تو تهرانو بزنم.؟؟؟اگ درصدام حدود 70 و 80 بشه چی؟؟؟ممنون میشم کسی راهنماییم کنه 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


*رشتت چیه؟*

----------


## zahraajodi73

تجربی کنکور میدم..رشته الانمم پرستاری

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## idealist

> تجربی کنکور میدم..رشته الانمم پرستاری
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


*در مورد معدلت ، اگه فقط تهران میخای کارت آسون نیست ، ولی خب محال هم نیست.*

----------


## zahraajodi73

نمونه مشابه میخوام ببینم اصلا شدنیه ....

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## idealist

> نمونه مشابه میخوام ببینم اصلا شدنیه ....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


*فک کنم شما ساکن تهران یا یکی از استان های همجوار هستین ، که اگه اینطور باشه کارتون خیلی اسون تره.*

----------


## zahraajodi73

نه اتفاقا😢😢

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## rezarko13

بالاخره میشه از دیپلم مجدد تو کنکور استفاده کرد؟تفاوت کدها چی شد؟

----------


## idealist

> نه اتفاقا������������
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


*نگران معدلت نباش ولی به طور کلی تهران قبول شدن اسون نیست. تلاش زیادی میطلبه*

----------


## h.r.shz

> من کاملا مخالفم با حرفی که شما زدی...
> 
> ببین اینو همه میدونن که کنکور سخت تر از امتحان نهاییه بهتر بگم : درصد بالا گرفتن تو کنکور سخت تر از نمره 20 گرفتن تو نهاییه پس برا رتبه های خوب (3 رقمی یا حتی زیر 3000) همیشه تراز کنکور بالاتر از تراز نمره نهاییه
> پس حتی نمره 20 نهایی هم تراز کنکورو پایین میاره و تاثیر منفی داره حالا هرچی درصد تاثیر معدل بیشتر باشه تاثیر منفیه بیشتره...
> 
> با این اوضاع دیپلم مجدد که تاثرش کمتره و برا درسایی مثل زیست اصلا تاثیر نداره خیلی بهتر از ترمیم معدله... درضمن تو ترمیم معدل 90 درصد برای 20 امتحان میدن و نمیشه تراز ازش گرفت


دوست عزیز،کسی که تجربی باشه و دیپ ریاضی بگیره،زیستش چی میشه؟
آیا با اینکه یه بار زیست رو پاس کرده ،تاثیر زیستش از بین میره و تاثیر زیست  کنکور صد درصد میشه؟ 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

> دوست عزیز،کسی که تجربی باشه و دیپ ریاضی بگیره،زیستش چی میشه؟
> آیا با اینکه یه بار زیست رو پاس کرده ،تاثیر زیستش از بین میره و تاثیر زیست  کنکور صد درصد میشه؟ 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


بله همینطوره

----------


## sami7

هنوز خبری نشده که ایا امسال که پیش دانشگاهی تاثیر معدل داره میشه با دیپ مجدد تو کنکور شرکت کرد یا ن ؟

----------


## h.r.shz

یه سوال دیگه،درسایی مث جبر یا هندسه که تاثیری توی سوابق تحصیلی ندارن،اگه فقط پایشون کنیم و نمرش خوب نشه چی میشه؟

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## h.r.shz

> هنوز خبری نشده که ایا امسال که پیش دانشگاهی تاثیر معدل داره میشه با دیپ مجدد تو کنکور شرکت کرد یا ن ؟


فک نکنم ربطی داشته باشه!
شایدم داشته باشه!
راست میگیا!

اگه از اون بر زیست سوم رو تاثیر ندن،واسه پیش که زیست هست چی میشه؟؟

سوابق تحصیلی سوم ریاضی باشه،چهارم تجربی؟!!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## daniad

> یه سوال دیگه،درسایی مث جبر یا هندسه که تاثیری توی سوابق تحصیلی ندارن،اگه فقط پایشون کنیم و نمرش خوب نشه چی میشه؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


مشکلی پیش نمیاد 
اکثرا به قصد پس کردن میرن چون تاثیری ندارن

----------


## sami7

> فک نکنم ربطی داشته باشه!
> شایدم داشته باشه!
> راست میگیا!
> 
> اگه از اون بر زیست سوم رو تاثیر ندن،واسه پیش که زیست هست چی میشه؟؟
> 
> سوابق تحصیلی سوم ریاضی باشه،چهارم تجربی؟!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


*
همینه دیگه داداش مشکل همینجاس واگرنه کاری نداره هر کسی  هم می تونه بره هندسه و دوتا کتاب دیگه پاس کنه و دیپ مجدد بگیره 

اینم از شانس ماس دیگه*

----------


## Ritalin

> *
> همینه دیگه داداش مشکل همینجاس واگرنه کاری نداره هر کسی  هم می تونه بره هندسه و دوتا کتاب دیگه پاس کنه و دیپ مجدد بگیره 
> 
> اینم از شانس ماس دیگه*


احتمالا یه فکری هم به حال ما دیپ مجددیا میکنن چون فقط مشکل ما تفاوت کد پیش و دیپلم که این مشکل برای بچه های تغییر رشته ای هم هست که تعدادشون کم نیست

----------


## idealist

> احتمالا یه فکری هم به حال ما دیپ مجددیا میکنن چون فقط مشکل ما تفاوت کد پیش و دیپلم که این مشکل برای بچه های تغییر رشته ای هم هست که تعدادشون کم نیست


*خیر ، من تحقیق کردم تغییر رشته ای ها تفاوتی در کد دانش اموزیشون ایجاد نمیشه. تنها جایی که کد دانش اموزی عوض میشه دیپلم مجدده*

----------


## Trial

راستش من بیخیال دیپ مجدد شدم! یک سال هم پشت کنکور موندم که رتبم رو یک دهم کنم ( با معدل 15.32 به فکر ِرتبه زیر دو هزار) تقریباً غیرممکنه ... ولی میدونم میشه.

----------

